# What are your Academic Interests?



## Stope (Aug 4, 2017)

Saints of the PB - what are your Academic Interests (and what do you have a pretty good understanding of even if it perhaps no longer is of great interested)?

For me:
*-History of Mormonism* (not that interested anymore but studies much; even did a stint at Claremont when Richard Lyman Bushman was instructing there)

*-Neo-Calvinism* (Just for the last 3 months or so, I dont know much of anything but the little I am putting together, often by the direction of PB brother Jacob, I am finding so compelling)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timotheos (Aug 4, 2017)

Stope said:


> Saints of the PB - what are your Academic Interests (and what do you have a pretty good understanding of even if it perhaps no longer is of great interested)?
> 
> For me:
> *-History of Mormonism* (not that interested anymore but studies much; even did a stint at Claremont when Richard Lyman Bushman was instructing there)
> ...


What a fun thread!

On my CV, I have listed the following:
*NT Studies
NT use of the OT
Book of Revelation
Gospel according to John
Biblical Theology*

In addition to that, I should include 1689 federalism and CT.

Some of that is broad (e.g. NT studies). I wrote my thesis on the OT use in Rev. 2–3, specifically the covenantal features of the OT allusions. From that I have 2 articles published (1 in _Neotestamentica_ and another upcoming in another publication which I will wait to make official once my final edits are approved and green-lighted).

I am beginning a PhD this Fall. I am either going to research intratextuality within John or something with 1689 federalism (argue for Paul's understanding of the dichotomy of the Abrahamic Covenant in Gal. 4). 

In Biblical Theology, I am interested in the theological methodology by a thematic approach to BT (especially where protology/eschatology together frames one's method). Also, I'd like to apply a thematic approach to topics such as food and trees in the canonical metanarrative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 4, 2017)

1. Memes.
2. Conspiracy theories.
3. Scottish historical theology
4. Every few years I go on a Heidegger kick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 4, 2017)

My academic interests are 1. Theological encylopedia (the relationship and inter-dependence of all the theological disciplines); 2. Old Testament studies, especially Ezekiel; 3. Exodus; 4. John; 5. Revelation; 6. Romans and the study of Paul; 7. Roman Catholicism; 8. Music.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 4, 2017)

Interests in which I am not an expert:
Dairy Cattle genetics
Domestic Duck genetics
Primitive [and related] Baptist History
History of Fundamentalism 
Baroque chamber music

Interests in which I have a fair degree of expertise:
Communion tokens
Christianity in the Indian subcontinent
History of the decline in confessional orthodoxy of Anglicanism


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 4, 2017)

Theology Proper (being, attributes, works of God)
Open Theism (as a heresy)

Secular:
Cellular radio engineering and protocol standards


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 4, 2017)

False theologies within the Church, Charismatic Movement, Bible translations and textual criticism, Errors of Theistic Evolution, and right now, trying to get a better handle of Reformed theology from a baptist perspective, both historical and current.


----------



## Joseph Noah Gagliardi (Aug 4, 2017)

Stope said:


> *-Neo-Calvinism* (Just for the last 3 months or so, I dont know much of anything but the little I am putting together, often by the direction of PB brother Jacob, I am finding so compelling)




Not to hijack your thread, but what do you find compelling about Neo-Calvinism?


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 4, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> Every few years I go on a Heidegger kick.


I'd love to hear your thoughts on the overlap between phenomenology and common sense realism.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 4, 2017)

Christian education
Marketing
Journalism

Most of my friends would think I should add theology and history. Indeed, I like to study those things. But when I compare myself to others on this board, I feel my study of those topics has been somewhat lacking.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 4, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts on the overlap between phenomenology and common sense realism.



I think there is a superficial resemblance in that both deal with the given. Phenomenology, though, was tied to Kant and Kant hated Common Sense Realism.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 4, 2017)

Theology, philosophy, preaching, textual criticism, and world religions (I teach this subject at a local community college).


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 4, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> especially Ezekiel;



An aside: I am having trouble with Ezekiel right now. What commentaries do you recommend?
A PM answer would be fine if I am too off topic.


----------



## Stope (Aug 4, 2017)

Joseph Noah Gagliardi said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but what do you find compelling about Neo-Calvinism?


No worries - Im glad you asked. What I find compelling is the fact that the Gospel preached is all 4 acts (rather than just the first 2 acts). The complete Bible story. It therefore touched on ALL aspects of my day to day life (spheres)... Most Christianity seems to be a heaven to gain and a hell to shun, and then some variation of moral/sin management, and finally to save as many people as i can from going to hell... But now Im seeing why we were created in the first place and reflecting the image of God is both honoring and enjoyable (creation mandate)... Im sure others can say it better, but that really is huge to me... I can actually trace it to the first time I sort of heard these things and its the talk here by Jon Tyson called "Joining God in the Renewal of All Things"... If you have a moment give a listen would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 4, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> What commentaries do you recommend?


 Ed, I found Iain Duguid's work on Ezekiel to be extremely helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2017)

Conspiracy theories (certainly NOT on my resume)
Propaganda movies
Commercial bankruptcies

probably in that order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 4, 2017)

My professional experience is in being a wife and mother, and working in communication and environmental policy. I'm just an average pew-dweller with a love for Biblical Theology.


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm interested in philosophy since I've discovered that to understand theology a background in philosophy is necessary. So currently delving into both of those disciplines is what I'm attempting nowadays. I'm also still trying to learn Koine on my own. Slow going, but I'm a retired old guy so all of this keeps my grey matter firing as it should ....... or so I think.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 4, 2017)

Belgic Confession/Guido de Bres, apologetics, missions/evangelism, church history in general (but especially Reformation and post-Reformation).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jomawh (Aug 4, 2017)

Mycology! I'm presently working on growing some agoricus bisporus in my basement while testing what medium works best for mycelial growth and whether or not it changes the taste of the mushroom itself.

My academic background is primarily cultural/political/sociological with barely any science or biology so this has been fun. I've learned a lot about cellular biology and botany too.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 4, 2017)

Strict and Particular Baptists (Philpot, Gadsby, etc.)
Latent Antinomianism (Saltmarsh, Dent, etc.)
All things Wilhelmus à Brakel
Canons of Dordt
Rutherford's 3 Covenant Theology

Tenkara fly fishing


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 4, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> An aside: I am having trouble with Ezekiel right now. What commentaries do you recommend?
> A PM answer would be fine if I am too off topic.


I know you weren't asking me, but I highly recommend Fairbairn. That book taught me how to read prophecy.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 4, 2017)

I like (1) conspiracy theories, (2) ancient, ancient history, (3) the Ozarks.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 4, 2017)

Well...my undergrad was in history. I like learning more and more of the Austrian School of Economics. Strategic/principled non-violence. Also behavioral Psych. related to negotiation, customer/employee interaction, performance improvement and so forth.


----------



## Justified (Aug 4, 2017)

For those who listed their interest in conspiracy theory, how many of you believe them? I find that in the mainstream conspiracy theory has an inherent connation that renders it false in most peoples' eyes.

In the last year or so my eyes have been open because of some so-called "conspirist theorists." E.g., U.S. foreign policy is nearly wholly guided by western oligarchic interests in establishing a one world market, the government, especially the CIA has lied to us horribly in the past and is seeking to impose a spystate on its citizens, etc.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 5, 2017)

Justified said:


> For those who listed their interest in conspiracy theory, how many of you believe them? I find that in the mainstream conspiracy theory has an inherent connation that renders it false in most peoples' eyes.
> 
> In the last year or so my eyes have been open because of some so-called "conspirist theorists." E.g., U.S. foreign policy is nearly wholly guided by western oligarchic interests in establishing a one world market, the government, especially the CIA has lied to us horribly in the past and is seeking to impose a spystate on its citizens, etc.



"Seeking to impose?" LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne (Aug 5, 2017)

All things Presbyterian--history, biography, polity, etc.

And on the side, trying to get into unplugged woodworking (eschewing power tools).


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 5, 2017)

Justified said:


> For those who listed their interest in conspiracy theory, how many of you believe them? I find that in the mainstream conspiracy theory has an inherent connation that renders it false in most peoples' eyes.
> 
> In the last year or so my eyes have been open because of some so-called "conspirist theorists." E.g., U.S. foreign policy is nearly wholly guided by western oligarchic interests in establishing a one world market, the government, especially the CIA has lied to us horribly in the past and is seeking to impose a spystate on its citizens, etc.


Even the crazy sounding conspiracies like chem-trails, in large part, has been shown to be true by NASA admission. AND the US gov't did give LSD to folks unawares (MK-Ultra)....who knows what else is afoot.


----------



## jomawh (Aug 5, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> Even the crazy sounding conspiracies like chem-trails, in large part, has been shown to be true by NASA admission. AND the US gov't did give LSD to folks unawares (MK-Ultra)....who knows what else is afoot.


That people will still say "the government would *never *do that" is beyond me- no matter the admissions concerning forced sterilization of non-white women, kidnapping people and pumping them with LSD and meth "just to see," and that Congress made insider trading for themselves illegal *only* a few years ago.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 5, 2017)

*Language studies* - I know Spanish and Biblical Greek, working on Hebrew, and I have ambition to learn other languages for the sake of increasing access to people and knowledge only available outside the English language.

*Accounting - *This is also my day job.

*Neuroscience and science of education* - This is a passing interest, and I am an admitted amateur. I like to understand how the brain works, and how it may aid in learning, remembering, applying and improving knowledge. Combined with this is some interest in historical education methods, evaluating current methods, and understanding their strengths and weaknesses. I don't pursue these as a regular course of study, but so far as they help me improve in other studies. Bundled with this is some fascination with neural phenomenon such as autism, savantism, mental illness, and other abnormalities, as well as an appreciation for achieving and maintaining mental health.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2017)

I also know a good bit about pre-Soviet Russian history. I thought about writing an e-book on it a few years ago. Still have some of the notes. I knew a little of the language at the time but it wasn't the most pressing thing in the world.

I also love studying the English civil war (in other words, Puritanism applied to everyday life) and films on that period.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 5, 2017)

My academic research interests are Post-Reformation theology, English Puritanism (specifically John Flavel's life and theology), systematic theology, and symbolics.

My pastoral research interests are the practice of expository, doctrinal preaching, issues in biblical counseling, and the process of church revitalization.

Each category bleeds over into the other quite regularly, which keeps things interesting.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 5, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> My academic research interests are Post-Reformation theology, English Puritanism (specifically John Flavel's life and theology), systematic theology, and symbolics.
> 
> My pastoral research interests are the practice of expository, doctrinal preaching, issues in biblical counseling, and the process of church revitalization.
> 
> Each category bleeds over into the other quite regularly, which keeps things interesting.


What Authors of ST?


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2017)

Justified said:


> For those who listed their interest in conspiracy theory, how many of you believe them?



You need to start with the premise that some conspiracy theories are concocted to be easily shown as false in order to debunk the entire field of study. 

Second premise is that if you think you've gotten to the root of a conspiracy, you've only seen the tip of the iceberg. So folks that focus on a Masonic/Jesuit/Jewish/Group of your choice conspiracy have been duped and are missing the big picture. 

Third premise is that only nuts and crackpots will think they can expose or do something about it. That's why it should be considered only of academic, and not practical, interest.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2017)

Edward said:


> You need to start with the premise that some conspiracy theories are concocted to be easily shown as false in order to debunk the entire field of study.
> 
> Second premise is that if you think you've gotten to the root of a conspiracy, you've only seen the tip of the iceberg. So folks that focus on a Masonic/Jesuit/Jewish/Group of your choice conspiracy have been duped and are missing the big picture.
> 
> Third premise is that only nuts and crackpots will think they can expose or do something about it. That's why it should be considered only of academic, and not practical, interest.



What he said. Take "the Illuminati" and the vapid idiots in Hollywood who claim to be part of it. When Katy Perry said she sold her soul to Satan, I believe her. Nonetheless, I don't think she is part of an elite cabal. I think she and others are part of a "sex cult" that calls themselves "the Illuminati" but in truth is basically a front for a lot of things that go on behind the scene.

I do think we are seeing some stars come out and note the extreme pedophilia in Hollywood and D.C. And a lot of Satanists have worked that into their system. Don't want to go much further in speculation, though.

And the Masons. I doubt they run the world today. 1780s Europe and America is a different story. The thing of it is the elite, the moneyed and networked power in the world, uses these organizations for their purposes. But these organizations can become outdated. So new ones get used. 

So do I believe in "conspiracy theories?" Well, which ones?


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 5, 2017)

If we are going into conspiracy 'theories' I believe that JFK, and MLK were victims of a conspiracy, beyond a shadow of a doubt. As far as I know, those are the only controversial theories I give any credence to. Just got done with this book by Donald Byron Thomas, which is one of the best of the many I've read on the topic of JFK.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1626360286/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
"Not In Your Lifetime" by Anthony Summers and Gaeton Fonzi's "The Last Investigation." Two other 'must reads' on the topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 5, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> What Authors of ST?



Hi David,

It typically varies according to what I'm researching. For example, I recently wrote on free will, and consulted several standard Reformed/Calvinistic ST's, as well as a fair number of Puritans.

The ST volumes I consulted were:

Calvin, Institutes
Berkhof
Hodge, Outlines of Theology
Hodge
Dabney
Reymond
Culver
Jim Boice
J.P. Boyce (Baptist)
Dagg (Baptist)
Gill (Baptist)
Turretin
Bavinck
Erickson (Baptist/gently Calvinistic)
Lloyd-Jones

Puritan writings:
Ames, Marrow of Theology
Flavel, Exposition of the Assembly's Catechism
Owen, Death of Death
Edwards, Freedom of the Will
a'Brakel, Christian's Reasonable Service
John Brown of Haddington, ST
Ussher, Body of Divinity
Watson, Body of Divinity

There were a few others I used as well (mostly commentaries and expositions of the 1689/WCF), but you get the idea.


----------



## Nate (Aug 5, 2017)

Professional: cell biology, cancer biology, mitochondrial biology, cellular metabolism.

amateur: bioethics, new atheism.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 6, 2017)

I can't answer because "They" are watching everything I write on the internet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 6, 2017)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I can't answer because "They" are watching everything I write on the internet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



They're probably ordering a chem trail deposit above your house as we speak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2017)

Bill The Baptist said:


> They're probably ordering a chem trail deposit above your house as we speak.



For the record I am undecided on chemtrails.


----------



## timfost (Aug 6, 2017)

In theology/history:

1. Hyper-Calvinism
2. Reformed diversity on Christ's satisfaction (atonement)
3. Covenants
4. Heidelberg catechism

Other:
1. Piano music
2. Education
3. America Chestnut history and restoration


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 6, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> I also know a good bit about pre-Soviet Russian history. ... I knew a little of the language at the time but it wasn't the most pressing thing in the world.


I had no idea you were that old!


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 6, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> For the record I am undecided on chemtrails.


Look up "geoengineering" to change the weather or prevent global warming. A form of the chemtrails conspiracy is true and NASA's website admits it. They are dropping things like metals to try to reflect solar radiation to cool the planet (the stated purpose).

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...nch-worlds-biggest-solar-geoengineering-study

http://www.collective-evolution.com...tratospheric-aerosols-into-earths-atmosphere/

http://www.collective-evolution.com...tratospheric-aerosols-into-earths-atmosphere/

So yes, the government is spraying chemicals on us.


No wonder weird things are happening like our fish becoming transgender (do I sound like Alex Jones yet).

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> I had no idea you were that old!



One of the


Pergamum said:


> Look up "geoengineering" to change the weather or prevent global warming. A form of the chemtrails conspiracy is true and NASA's website admits it. They are dropping things like metals to try to reflect solar radiation to cool the planet (the stated purpose).
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...nch-worlds-biggest-solar-geoengineering-study
> 
> ...



I have no doubt that sinister powers can alter the weather and use it as weapons. I even think they have done that. I've just never looked into chemtrails.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 6, 2017)

Past professional level studies and pursuits: Plant physiology, agronomy, soil chemistry, geophysics, agricultural imaging, music, French literature.

Current professional level interests (i.e. my work): tax law, bankruptcy law, and, most consuming over the past few years, criminal law--trial level and appellate.

Ongoing hobby-level academic interests: reading Hebrew and Greek Scripture, reading and translating Middle French theological writings (Calvin and his friends, including Viret), music composition and performance, hydrodynamics and boat design, PIC controller programming projects, applied horticulture (focusing on grapes and berry fruits), aerodynamics and aircraft modification (I'm considering building an airplane after having finished my boat). There are a whole bunch of other things that come and go depending upon my free time.

Oh, I forgot about astronomy. I ground a nice 8" Newtonian mirror to 1/8 wavelength accuracy and have my homemade telescope that needs setting back up after some maintenance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Aug 7, 2017)

Classics and Political Philosophy are my main interests. I'd like to become a professor or prep-school teacher


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 7, 2017)

Besides theology, history and Austrian economics.


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

ReformedReidian said:


> And the Masons. I doubt they run the world today. 1780s Europe and America is a different story. The thing of it is the elite, the moneyed and networked power in the world, uses these organizations for their purposes. But these organizations can become outdated. So new ones get used.



Jospeh Smith (LDS founder) was a high ranking Mason and many of the LDS Temple practices and symbolism can be easily observed


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2017)

Stope said:


> Jospeh Smith (LDS founder) was a high ranking Mason and many of the LDS Temple practices and symbolism can be easily observed



Yep. Once you know what to look for, much of this country just screams "Mason."


----------



## Stope (Aug 7, 2017)

Conspiracy theory people:

A few things:
1. I had no idea so many folks thought this, and if the people here at the PB board maintain then Im thinking there must be merit to it. I ask then, what are your news sources to get the "truth" (or at least mine it out)? 
2. What are major conspiracies out there that I should be aware of?
3. What do you do with your knowledge that things aren't as what they seem?
4. Didn't a PB brother just quit his church and the PB board cause he had come to the conclusion the world was flat? Perhaps he had more friends here than he realized?
5. Is Hillary Clinton actually knocking all these people off?


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 8, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Hi David,
> 
> It typically varies according to what I'm researching. For example, I recently wrote on free will, and consulted several standard Reformed/Calvinistic ST's, as well as a fair number of Puritans.
> 
> ...


Quite a list! What were some of your main conclusions then on the topic of free will?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 8, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> Look up "geoengineering" to change the weather or prevent global warming. A form of the chemtrails conspiracy is true and NASA's website admits it. They are dropping things like metals to try to reflect solar radiation to cool the planet (the stated purpose).
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...nch-worlds-biggest-solar-geoengineering-study
> 
> ...



This will come as great news to my farmer friends here in Ohio. They can stop having their crops dusted at the unsafe altitude of 500 feet and now effectively dust them at the much safer altitude of 30,000 feet. They will be elated.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 8, 2017)

500 ft. What crops are you taking about? California redwoods


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 8, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Quite a list! What were some of your main conclusions then on the topic of free will?


See this:
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/sharing-an-essay.93442/


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 8, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> See this:
> https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/sharing-an-essay.93442/



Yes, there's a link to my essay in that thread. Hope you find it edifying!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 8, 2017)

ZackF said:


> 500 ft. What crops are you taking about? California redwoods



500 feet is actually a lot lower than you think when it comes to aviation. They will typically take the aircraft a little lower when passing directly over the crops, but FAA regulations do not allow for flying under 500 feet under normal circumstances.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 8, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Yes, there's a link to my essay in that thread. Hope you find it edifying!


Working my way through it now, and your posting is really deep and good, did not expect that based upon your cowboy picture!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 8, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Working my way through it now, and your posting is really deep and good, did not expect that based upon your cowboy picture!


Yeah, whimsy is not a mark of the deep thinker...er...no...

http://images.mentalfloss.com/sites/default/files/styles/insert_main_wide_image/public/einstein9.jpg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Aug 8, 2017)

like, cat vidz, memes, lol, n short blogs. gr8 stuff. anything else is 2 hard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZackF (Aug 8, 2017)

Bill The Baptist said:


> 500 feet is actually a lot lower than you think when it comes to aviation. They will typically take the aircraft a little lower when passing directly over the crops, but FAA regulations do not allow for flying under 500 feet under normal circumstances.



The fa-what? Lol In western Kansas I witnessed a few power line close calls. Where there is no power lines the planes could knock the bug off the crops with the landing gear.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 8, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Working my way through it now, and your posting is really deep and good, did not expect that based upon your cowboy picture!



Thank you for your kind words. It was a joy to contribute to this ongoing exposition of the 1689, and I hope to do some more writing for this series. Our Presbyterian brethren enjoy multiple expositions, both written and sermonic, of their Standards; but we have very few of the 2LC, so this was a significant opportunity to serve "the cause of God and truth" (John Gill).

Dr. Nettles has spoken of printing the exposition as a book; so it, alongside Dr. Waldron's commentary, hopefully will prove an asset to 1689ers. Apart from Dr. Waldron's labors, I'm aware of one SermonAudio series through the entire 1689, the Philadelphia Baptist Association's partial exposition (cited in my essay), and Nehemiah Coxe's _Vindiciae Veritatis_ (another partial exposition I employed). So, there is a great need for this work.

My prayer is that our work will be a blessing to the Church for years to come; and I praise God that it has been a blessing to you already.

Grace to you.


_(I ran across this effort after completing my essay -- looks interesting, but I've not yet read it, so I can't comment on its usefulness)._


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2017)

Joshua said:


> cat vidz



If you still live in the metroplex, we have bobcat videos, not cat videos. 



Stope said:


> what are your news sources to get the "truth"



I'm not a Tom Cruise fan, but as Jack Nicholson's character said in the movie "You want answers? You can't handle the truth". 

I remember one incident where I knew one of the people involved. I read some baseless speculation on a conspiracy nutjob site. She was actually fairly close to the mark, but was missing some additional details that would have stirred her up even more. 

Sometimes folks can see enough of the dots to connect them; more frequently they factor in some of the misdirection. 



Stope said:


> What do you do with your knowledge that things aren't as what they seem?



Absolutely nothing. I only have to get run down by a car once to get the message. Folks that try to do something with information usually end up either crazy or dead. It is purely an academic exercise these days.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 8, 2017)

Bill The Baptist said:


> 500 feet is actually a lot lower than you think when it comes to aviation. They will typically take the aircraft a little lower when passing directly over the crops, but FAA regulations do not allow for flying under 500 feet under normal circumstances.



I left out my stint as an aerial applicator because I didn't think of it as academic, but we flew Agwagons at around 10-20 feet above ground level for most applications. Some higher, some lower, but never more than 40 feet. Drift would be a problem higher than that.

120 mph at 20 feet AGL, 10-12 hours a day--starting very early in the morning and going late into the evening (sitting out the thermals in the heat of mid-day)--was stressful and I decided not to make it a career.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 8, 2017)

VictorBravo said:


> I left out my stint as an aerial applicator because I didn't think of it as academic, but we flew Agwagons at around 20 feet above ground level for most applications. Some higher, some lower, but never more than 40 feet. Drift would be a problem higher than that.
> 
> 120 mph at 20-30 feet AGL, 10-12 hours a day--starting very early in the morning and going late into the evening (sitting out the thermals in the heat of mid-day)--was stressful and I decided not to make it a career.



To be clear, yes the aircraft will go significantly lower than 500 feet while making a pass over crops, and then return to a higher altitude in order to turn around. My mention of the 500 feet figure was simply meant to provide a frame of reference. Obviously the bigger point I was making was missed.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 8, 2017)

Nah, I got your bigger point, and a good one it was.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 8, 2017)

Edward said:


> I only have to get run down by a car once to get the message. Folks that try to do something with information usually end up either crazy or dead. It is purely an academic exercise these days.



Ouch! Why didn't you shoot the tires out? 

Conspiracy theories can be fun. The problem with conspiracies is wait for it...the conspiring. There are conspiracies that involve lots of people but they are rare. For hundreds of people to be involved in a conspiracy with knowledge that it is a conspiracy is nigh impossible. Sometimes powerful men can accomplish a lot undetected because very few people know about the 'plot.' That's not a 'huge conspiracy.' It is a small conspiracy. When some whackadoodle says 'thousands of people are in on....' I know there is a relatively low chance. 

There is also plays on words that confuse things. Is a cover up a conspiracy proper or does one conspire to cover up? I know the attorneys here are better equipped to answer this but as I understand it in most jurisdictions in the West there is 'conspiracy to commit murder' but not 'conspiracy to cover up a murder.'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 9, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Thank you for your kind words. It was a joy to contribute to this ongoing exposition of the 1689, and I hope to do some more writing for this series. Our Presbyterian brethren enjoy multiple expositions, both written and sermonic, of their Standards; but we have very few of the 2LC, so this was a significant opportunity to serve "the cause of God and truth" (John Gill).
> 
> Dr. Nettles has spoken of printing the exposition as a book; so it, alongside Dr. Waldron's commentary, hopefully will prove an asset to 1689ers. Apart from Dr. Waldron's labors, I'm aware of one SermonAudio series through the entire 1689, the Philadelphia Baptist Association's partial exposition (cited in my essay), and Nehemiah Coxe's _Vindiciae Veritatis_ (another partial exposition I employed). So, there is a great need for this work.
> 
> ...


Becoming now reformed as a baptist does really require one to put back on their thinking cap, as this is not light material, but really meaty theological stuff wading through now.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 9, 2017)

David, 

Reformed theology is indeed an exercise requiring thoughtful engagement. 

Keep on prayerfully reading Scripture and sound books!


----------

